

HARDWARE.co Opens Application for Hardware Tech Accelerator - Hardwareco
http://hardware.co/accelerator-application-now-open-march-2015/

======
niclasfritz
Cool program. The model of free entrance and no equity is nice for making sure
companies can grow based on their own terms.

------
ccozan
Would be nice to see more from hardware.co here on HN, especially the HW
startups in/around Munich.

